# Quit my job on the first day.



## Red eyed Xaxa

*RidicoulouS Extensions*

Why would you do that?


----------



## goku23

it happens, similar happened to me also.

got a job in a call centre a few years ago, was 20/21 and most the people working there were newly graduated uni students so just a few years older and i thought it would be good for me to be around them so my SA would improve.

first couple days went really well, a girl kinda figured out about my SA issues and really put me at ease, sat next to me and talked to me throughout.
but she moved location after that and i was surrounded by even more people.
ended up quitting after a couple weeks.

would have done the same with my current job but i forced myself through the first month and good thing i did because it got easier after that.

next time, force yourself to go for at least a week or 2.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Aww man, you have to hang in there....

b/c your boss gave you chance, he took a chance on you...

But I feel the same way, I've been in your shoes and have been ...
when I worked at Popeyes (1st job) i was so scared..I wanted to quit on the first day ...and they guy that was training me was bad too.... not only did he not really train me..but he said I sucked lololol

and even now at Dunkin Donuts, after 2 weeks, Im still messing stuff up lol..but I show up faithfully (even though I've seriously been tempted to call out...man works me back-to-back) b/c my boss took a chance on me, I wanted to quit on the 2nd day .. b/c I wasn't getting it, my co-workers were like..man this girl here lol, even my boss was like...you have to use common sense...and even today was like, your making too many mistakes....

But Im not leaving until he fires me 
because ;

1) it would be a slap in the face to him, b/c he took a gamble hiring me

2) Im tired of running away just b/c I don't get something.... it has been getting easier..and the people i work with are nice

3)and i know who gave me this job ... God...and to walk out would be like..
telling God i don't appreciate what He did.... when I talked to a friend of mine..he said it took him 3 months to get the current job he's at..then half my coworkers live far out and have to drive to get to work..but im in walking distance..like 2 mins away lol

and I literally walked in DD one day..and got hired on the spot and worked the next day....

So all I can do is try and do my best....all he can do is fire me...so what, i'll look for a new job ^^

My boss could say alot of things about me;but he can never say I quit, never showed up, or came late.... and I never mind staying late ....

so yah..just try staying a little bit longer...b/c it does get easier..it really does ^^


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Sorry to hear that. I don't have problem learning new jobs. I always figure things out myself. Its only the communications i have a problem on.


----------



## Gripped

*Yo*

Yo man, yo.


----------



## hypnot1c

Yes! Had something very similar happen, except I lasted for about two weeks.

I was hired for a administration position at a warehouse. Essentially, I was hired to replace the person who was currently holding the position. The company actually expected that person to train me! lol

So, for my two week training period, the person holding the position, didn't teach me squat, because she knew I was there to take her position. I got no hands on training; I was just expected to watch and take notes (laughable).

Unfortunately, that wasn't going to work. The responsibilities were very detailed, and there was very little room for error. Not only was this an obstacle, but everyone working the warehouse gave me a hard time, due to the fact they were close friends with the person who was currently holding the position.

After my two weeks of training I was left for dead. When I asked for help from co-workers I was belittled and given a hard time.

About 10 mins. into that day I got up and left. There was way to much pressure, and I had no support/help. I felt so bad when I left; I felt like a weakling for caving in and not showing strength. Looking at it rationally, it was best that I left. The work place was toxic, and that wasn't something I of had to deal with that little in.

Everything works out in the end. I'd suggest if you face problems in the future, try to push through them. Use this as a learning experience, and try not to beat yourself up about this.


----------



## hypnot1c

Sugarslippers said:


> Aww man, you have to hang in there....
> 
> b/c your boss gave you chance, he took a chance on you...
> 
> But I feel the same way, I've been in your shoes and have been ...
> when I worked at Popeyes (1st job) i was so scared..I wanted to quit on the first day ...and they guy that was training me was bad too.... not only did he not really train me..but he said I sucked lololol
> 
> and even now at Dunkin Donuts, after 2 weeks, Im still messing stuff up lol..but I show up faithfully (even though I've seriously been tempted to call out...man works me back-to-back) b/c my boss took a chance on me, I wanted to quit on the 2nd day .. b/c I wasn't getting it, my co-workers were like..man this girl here lol, even my boss was like...you have to use common sense...and even today was like, your making too many mistakes....
> 
> But Im not leaving until he fires me
> because ;
> 
> 1) it would be a slap in the face to him, b/c he took a gamble hiring me
> 
> 2) Im tired of running away just b/c I don't get something.... it has been getting easier..and the people i work with are nice
> 
> 3)and i know who gave me this job ... God...and to walk out would be like..
> telling God i don't appreciate what He did.... when I talked to a friend of mine..he said it took him 3 months to get the current job he's at..then half my coworkers live far out and have to drive to get to work..but im in walking distance..like 2 mins away lol
> 
> and I literally walked in DD one day..and got hired on the spot and worked the next day....
> 
> So all I can do is try and do my best....all he can do is fire me...so what, i'll look for a new job ^^
> 
> My boss could say alot of things about me;but he can never say I quit, never showed up, or came late.... and I never mind staying late ....
> 
> so yah..just try staying a little bit longer...b/c it does get easier..it really does ^^


Awesome post, Sugarslippers


----------



## darkhoboelf

I know this is a support forum but my work ethic won't allow me to be understanding in this situation.If its hard on the first day,what do you expect to gain by quitting?When you get another job,and you find it hard,are you just going to quit?Why even go to college?Are you going to quit there too or when you graduate,are you going to quit when you get your first job?Get another job and stick with it.You will become better for it if you do.


----------



## twistedlogic89

Haha, oddly enough my story also takes place in a warehouse. Noticing a pattern here!

I think things like this happen in the warehouse environment because it's such a terrible job and everyone wants to get the one up on everyone else so they can impress the bosses and move on to a less terrible job. I wouldn't recommend this kind of job for anyone with SA ... people are not kind and it's very demanding. I somehow lasted almost 2 months at my job ... at that point I realized nothing was going to improve and was actually kind of glad they fired me. But the next go around, I'd try to stick with it a little longer .... things are always difficult at first, but you never know it could improve!


----------



## HunnyBunny

I have done this before! Forever 21. Horrible place to work for and I got out of it three days later after I went through all the training. There are some jobs people with SA can and can't handle, and you know what, if you get a bad vibe from a job, it makes no sense to work there (in my opinion). That's not saying that you should quit every job you first start! The best thing to do is figure out your passion, and find branches of that passion in different jobs you apply for (for example: I love dogs with a passion, so I applied to every place that deals with dogs I could find in my area. Makes it more enjoyable. Of course, my passion is easy to find in job fields, others...not so much)

The best thing to do is keep forcing yourself. It sounds tough, trust me...I know! The job I have now, I swear I was going to quit in the first three days because of how scared and anxious I was walking in everyday, because I hadn't learned everything yet! Now I love my job (sure, I have a long streak of stressful days once in a while, but I adore my job!) Once you force yourself to walk in everyday and learn, that's when progress really gets made. But you have to let yourself do it

It's so so SO tough but it is worth it!

ALSO don't EVER be afraid to ask questions, no matter how stupid they may seem! If you have to know, you have to know!


----------



## angelrawr7

This was totally me a few weeks ago! I was working in a pizza store and everyone there seemed so nice and friendly, but when I got down to work..it was hell! The customers were rude, dinner time was hectic etc. Food places are the worst I think, even though its easy to get in. I quit a week after, so you're not alone. Some things aren't right for everyone, so its alright to quit if you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Imbored21

I've done this twice . I felt so bad, because everyone is always so nice.


----------



## DasBoot89

I worked in a warehouse for 6 months like that. Forklift, hand cart, pallet jack (really never used the pallet jack because the stuff was too heavy!)

Hauling huge boxes of furniture on the hand cart was the worst. And heavy college or hospital furniture wrapped in blankets.

And then, don't forget when a truck shows up with hundreds of blankets thrown all over and you need to fold them all.

Or when a truck shows up full of lumber from the crew who built a deck inside to fit twice as much stuff.....and you have to remove all of it.

Or unloading a 53' trailer packed full of boxed furniture, or the furniture wrapped with blankets, wall to wall, floor to ceiling....yes, that happened on a regular basis.

THANK YOURSELF FOR QUITTING THAT JOB! I was sure glad when I did.

PS, it was a smaller warehouse/hub. There were 4 office staff/dispatchers and 3 dock workers, with 2 different shifts for the dock workers (1 guy in the morning, 2 guys during afternoons.)

We had like 12 docks, so yeah, it got very busy at times.


----------



## ashleynoelle87

That happened to me twice. I got a job in a department store and on my second shift they left me alone in the department with no supervisor. I quit the next day. The next job I got in a record store, they expected me to have full on conversations with all the customers, and when I told them that I had anxiety, they laughed at me and said it's not that big of a deal. I quit halfway through that shift.


----------



## nap1998

I didn't actually quit, but I definately considered it. I started a job around 2 weeks ago as a cashier at McDonald's. I went in for my first day, took a look at the register, and I went into panic mode and my brain just shut down. The way my trainer was explaining everything didn't help either. They were explaining everything so fast and I couldn't grasp what they were saying. I came home that day crying swearing I wouldn't go back, but somehow I found the courage to go in again. Now, although I still don't enjoy going, I do without worry about anything. I've also developed a philosophy, I may or may not be a good worker, but you better believe I'm going to walk through those doors until they muster up the courage to fire me. I don't care how stressful/ bad my day was, all you need to think about is the $$$. That's what we're all there for right? Sorry for blabbing about my life that no one cares about, but that's my story.


----------



## CoffeeGuy

I think every job just about has it's growing pains. In the job I have now, the first few weeks got kinda tough. Some managers would yell at me or get mad that I didn't understand something right away even though I was new. 

I toughed it, learned more about the job, and as I worked there more most of the managers mellowed out and got off my back.

Sometimes you just have to persevere through tough situations. Obviously there are situations where quitting a bad job is the best thing to do, but you rarely learn anything by quitting just to avoid facing adversity.


----------



## Camelleone

I still haven't quit from my job yet, been working 2 months, 
my supervisor (a guy) at work doesn't like me, we don't get along very well, I think he like the type of extroverted people more, but I still show up everyday at work and just today I found out he just interviewing a new staff, and I don't know when will he fired me, I really want to ask him when will the new staff will be coming, so I could look for a new job immediately,
and although it would be very stressful and sad to be fired later, but I have to admit I would be verry relief because I don't really fit in with the job and him as well..
and to look for a new job means a new hope elsewhere..
btw happy new year anyone..


----------



## HenDoggy

Had similar experience with a job i had to fill in for a day awhile back at a department store. I had to unload packages/merch out of a truck and stack them in different pallets corresponding to the departments that they were heading to. I stacked most of the items in such a horrid manner that one wrong move and everything would've collapsed. Plus some liquid stuff got trapped underneath the pile and exploded everywhere. I said never again! So in short, I feel your pain man. Hopefully you find another job soon that is more well suited for you. Best of luck!


----------



## 7th.Streeter

nap1998 said:


> I didn't actually quit, but I definately considered it. I started a job around 2 weeks ago as a cashier at McDonald's. I went in for my first day, took a look at the register, and I went into panic mode and my brain just shut down. The way my trainer was explaining everything didn't help either. They were explaining everything so fast and I couldn't grasp what they were saying. I came home that day crying swearing I wouldn't go back, but somehow I found the courage to go in again. Now, although I still don't enjoy going, I do without worry about anything. I've also developed a philosophy, I may or may not be a good worker, but you better believe I'm going to walk through those doors until they muster up the courage to fire me. I don't care how stressful/ bad my day was, all you need to think about is the $$$. That's what we're all there for right? Sorry for blabbing about my life that no one cares about, but that's my story.


No your story matters alot, it encouraged me ^^...

i really applaud you for working at Mcdonalds, because they have a large menu

so double kudos to you ^^

any fast food job is hard..but ones w/ large/vast menus like taco bell, burger king, ect is a mighty feat

and like you..im not a good employee either lol..so im just waiting till he lets me go. lol


----------



## michaelwyatt182

Don't worry about it man. Warehouse jobs are notorious for having people walk out on the first day. You're not the first and you certainly won't be the last. I've did it myself, except I didn't even finish out the first day. I left in the middle of the 15 minute lunch break they gave us. I had put in at a staffing company and they had an opening at this warehouse. I get to the place and the warehouse is set up in different little departments. They put me on "the line" which is a bunch of dudes standing shoulder to shoulder each section doing a specific task. My task was to take the gloves (because we were in glove manufacturing) and I was to take these gloves as they came down the line and put them in a box - but they had to fit in the box in a certain way. Okay, seems easy enough. Well the line starts moving. I'm keeping up. I'm keeping up. Okay, the line speeds up. Whoa. Well, it's more difficult now but I'm still keeping up. Then they speed the line up even more. Okay, now I can't keep up. Gloves are starting to slide by. I'm starting to panic because I can't move fast enough then they speed the line up even more. lots of gloves are starting to slip by and people are starting to get angry at me and cuss and tell me to pick up the pace. It was like... have you ever seen that episode of "I love lucy" where she works on the line? Yeah - it was like that. Anyways, we had a 15 minute work break.... yeah I got in my car and left. Never went back.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7

You're not alone sweetie, people like you are out there too. But you can't give up..you can't, you gotta cow boy the ***** up slap that SA in it's face. I personally can testify to you that...it will absolutely be hard as hell at first..but when you push through it (and you absolutely have to). No one can possibly stop you but yourself..unless of course that person has literally got a hold of your balls, lol!


----------



## sakuxvrai

ugggggggggggggggggggggh no, its easy to say that just don't quit BS, but obviously in toxic work environments as an introvert AND a person with social anxiety, how CAN you just "push through it" when in that situation, you would literally rather die. Ever even know what it feel like to rather die than go to work? So yea, maybe they should quit. Lesson learned, don't work in toxic environments with lots of pressure where people treat you like dirt. there is no shame in quitting as long as you can support yourself. Everyone else says never quit and blah blah blah, it's all just a big lie setting a person with SA up for failure. If it's a job with an amazing paycheck, then maybe it would be worth sticking through, but seriously, don't blame yourself for quitting that minimum wage hell and don't let others ridicule you for quitting, there is dignity in standing up for yourself and knowing your limits.


----------

